# password



## kat51 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello.....anybody home???????

I have been havin g a problem logging in. I bought a new laptop and am trying to log in as KEN W. It doesn't recognize my password. I have tried to get a new password with my email address. Tried at least 5 times to get a new password, and no reply has come. So I registered as my wife.....kat51. I have sent messages to the administrator here 3 times with no answer. This is getting old. I realize there isn't a lot of traffic here but come on....is there ever an administrator here????

KEN W


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

have you tried it from another computer or phone??? The KEN W is still active on the board. Must be some sort of computer issue on your new laptop. Let me know if I can help...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There must be a few problems. I check "new posts" each day and never seen your post Ken. That has happened before with other posts also. I have no idea what causes that. Perhaps my computer too.


----------



## kat51 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have tried my desktop also. Same thing. Can't understand why it won't send a new email with a new password when it says it was sent. Plus I have emailed to the administrator here like it says to do if you have problems logging in with this. No answer. Evidently no Ad is keeping tabs here. What a shame. No wonder this site is basicaly going to the dogs with no new participants showing up.

I guess I will just have to be here with this name. Just can't be a Mod.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll see if I can reset your password. If I can I will pm you under your current name. I have not been on internet much. I am at seminary in Minneapolis. The SIT (Summer Institute of Theology). No computer with me and the phone sucks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just saw your message.....tried what you said and I am on.Now I have a new password...... :beer: :beer:

Still wonder why there has been NO administrator for over 2 weeks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good. Didn't know if I could do it, but it turned out sort of simple.


----------

